# the "croc man" uk first croc zoo in on now



## kirsten

he was in PRK recently, his story is on channel 5 right now.


----------



## MDFMONITOR

kirsten said:


> he was in PRK recently, his story is on channel 5 right now.


yea i enjoyed it, had me sat on the edge of my seat!:2thumb:


----------



## gav.b1984

*Im so jealous!!*

even having 3 african dwarf crocodiles and two are breed by shaun im extremly jealous of his croc/ally collection!!what a guy!!as soon as i get time away from my parrots(breeding)im off too crocodiles of the world!!:2thumb:

:gasp:loved it when he was trying to catch caimen with a tea-towel:gasp:


----------



## Guest

gav.b1984 said:


> even having 3 african dwarf crocodiles and two are breed by shaun im extremly jealous of his croc/ally collection!!what a guy!!as soon as i get time away from my parrots(breeding)im off too crocodiles of the world!!:2thumb:
> 
> :gasp:loved it when he was trying to catch caimen with a tea-towel:gasp:


 
When your going let me know, we might have to meet up there and see if chop chop and fangsy wants to come along as well


----------



## gav.b1984

*Will do mate!!*

:2thumb:don't know when i'll be goin,but hope i get time soon and i'll let ya know!!


----------



## steve25

Anyone remember where his zoo will be/is?
Im guessing its open now ready for tv show? Cant wait for wednesdays episode!
How cute were the babies :flrt: i so want to get a big shed and a dwarf cayman! it is dward cayman that grow to 6ft and dont need a dwa licence aint it?


----------



## gav.b1984

*What!!*

If you want to own a dwarf caimen in britain you'll need a D.W.A,also re-think the idea of just putting it in a "big" shed....alot more goes into owning crocodiles than that!!:2thumb:ive been follwing shauns work and thats why he had to move the crocs because they would aventually need the size of a garage + enclosure each!!

just my view!!:2thumb:

I have 4 year old female and two,two year olds(african dwarf crocodiles)


----------



## fardilis

hiya
i went on a tour the other day, it's amazing well worth a visit. hes just got 30+ baby nile crocs in they r gorgeous, unfortunatly shaun is currently in cruches after a bite from a large siamese croc (his first bite in ten years).

crocodiles of the world is no longer a conservation & education center, now that shaun has got a zoo-licence hes offishally the uk's first croc zoo, it allso means he can open more often as hes opening every sunday from now.
if u can go on a private tour it's much better, it includes feeding, handling, and shaun personally taking u round all the crocs, it's a bargain to, £100 (£75 in kids holidays) for up to 5 people thats £20 (£15 in holidays) each.

def worth a visit:2thumb: Crocodiles of the World - Dedicated to crocodiles and their conservation


----------



## cornmorphs

I saw this a while back, really interesting.. may look at going one day too


----------



## Guest

steve25 said:


> Anyone remember where his zoo will be/is?
> Im guessing its open now ready for tv show? Cant wait for wednesdays episode!
> How cute were the babies :flrt: i so want to get a big shed and a dwarf cayman! it is dward cayman that grow to 6ft and dont need a dwa licence aint it?


 
Theres a lot of time and cost that goes in to getting one, the licence depending where you are could be over a grand and thats not inc the vets bill.

Theres also the construction of the final enclsoure to take in to account converting a room or garage that would be suitable for even a dwarf depending on how well you want to do it can be around the 3 grand mark I have worked it out.

Then there is to think what if I do get biten when its a adult hmmmmm.


Im just frustrated its going to be a while till I can get mine lol.


----------



## philipniceguy

fardilis said:


> hiya
> i went on a tour the other day, it's amazing well worth a visit. hes just got 30+ baby nile crocs in they r gorgeous, unfortunatly shaun is currently in cruches after a bite from a large siamese croc (his first bite in ten years).
> 
> crocodiles of the world is no longer a conservation & education center, now that shaun has got a zoo-licence hes offishally the uk's first croc zoo, it allso means he can open more often as hes opening every sunday from now.
> if u can go on a private tour it's much better, it includes feeding, handling, and shaun personally taking u round all the crocs, it's a bargain to, £100 (£75 in kids holidays) for up to 5 people thats £20 (£15 in holidays) each.
> 
> def worth a visit:2thumb: Crocodiles of the World - Dedicated to crocodiles and their conservation


i was there watching with my son when the siamese croc stripped a good chunk of his leg, bless him he handled it well. he was very lucky it didn't go for him again as he was in the corner, made my sons day still goes on about it all the time :lol2: . the crocs so on are well looked after and i loved the setups, gives me ideas for myself. WELL worth a visit if your into the crocs so on:no1:


----------



## fardilis

philipniceguy said:


> i was there watching with my son when the siamese croc stripped a good chunk of his leg, bless him he handled it well. he was very lucky it didn't go for him again as he was in the corner, made my sons day still goes on about it all the time :lol2: . the crocs so on are well looked after and i loved the setups, gives me ideas for myself. WELL worth a visit if your into the crocs so on:no1:


hiya
u where there where u, i love when everyone burst out laughing after he had been bit and said


> IF YOU COULD JUST EXUSE ME FOR A SECOND I NEED TO TAKE CARE OF THIS


shaun is recovering hes still in crutchis and can't do much with his hand but he should be out by next week

ive been there a few times, if your son enjoyed it then he would love a privat tour, u get to handle, feed , and have him take u round everything.


----------



## philipniceguy

fardilis said:


> hiya
> u where there where u, i love when everyone burst out laughing after he had been bit and said
> shaun is recovering hes still in crutchis and can't do much with his hand but he should be out by next week
> 
> ive been there a few times, if your son enjoyed it then he would love a privat tour, u get to handle, feed , and have him take u round everything.


i know how many people after getting a bite like that could say "IF YOU COULD JUST EXUSE ME FOR A SECOND I NEED TO TAKE CARE OF THIS" and he walked out calmly into the office area. glad hes doing ok it looked like a deep flesh wound seen worse of monitors. we had a photo with one of the crocs which son also loved, my partner didn't enjoy it as my daughter was crying all the time so she spend most the time in the car while we was there (she missed the bite well scratch as only top of the jaw connected with him i think happend so quick)


----------



## fardilis

philipniceguy said:


> i know how many people after getting a bite like that could say "IF YOU COULD JUST EXUSE ME FOR A SECOND I NEED TO TAKE CARE OF THIS" and he walked out calmly into the office area. glad hes doing ok it looked like a deep flesh wound seen worse of monitors. we had a photo with one of the crocs which son also loved, my partner didn't enjoy it as my daughter was crying all the time so she spend most the time in the car while we was there (she missed the bite well scratch as only top of the jaw connected with him i think happend so quick)


hiya
i know, he handled being bit very well. knowing my balance i'd have fallen into the water if i was bit.still shows that croc are very suprising i mean he was just feeding as normal and then it just jumps out of the water goas over the branch and pins him in the corner + he took the stick of its head for like half a milisecond while stepping onto the raised land an it gets him.

still grate place, loved the big croc monitor (my fave lizard i really want one) and i can't wait till he gets the panther chams in to brighten the place up.


----------



## steve25

Gutted, missed tonights episode. anyone saw it? what happened?

£3k for full set-up? that including building a "shed" big enough?

Will look more into it when i get a chance. Im guessing theres plenty of threads on here!


----------



## chandelierman

fardilis said:


> hiya
> i went on a tour the other day, it's amazing well worth a visit. hes just got 30+ baby nile crocs in they r gorgeous, unfortunatly shaun is currently in cruches after a bite from a large siamese croc (his first bite in ten years).
> 
> crocodiles of the world is no longer a conservation & education center, now that shaun has got a zoo-licence hes offishally the uk's first croc zoo, it allso means he can open more often as hes opening every sunday from now.
> if u can go on a private tour it's much better, it includes feeding, handling, and shaun personally taking u round all the crocs, it's a bargain to, £100 (£75 in kids holidays) for up to 5 people thats £20 (£15 in holidays) each.
> 
> def worth a visit:2thumb: Crocodiles of the World - Dedicated to crocodiles and their conservation


 
Just checked the website and it says £175 for a private tour for "upto" 5 :gasp:


----------



## boerboel_1984

Really enjoyed the programme and would love to visit the croc zoo! I did find it quite amusing when the narator said that the siamese croc had a bite pressure 100 times that of a rottweiler..... alrighty then- that would be over 30,000lbs. Bit like when on the gadget show they had to wear goggles around a tarantula as it could "spit venom"!


----------



## philipniceguy

chandelierman said:


> Just checked the website and it says £175 for a private tour for "upto" 5 :gasp:


yer its gone up changed the other day. guess he needs the extra cash for heating bills eg.


----------



## gav.b1984

*Don't blame him*

HE'S PUT IT UP TO £175 AND WHY NOT!!WELL WORTH IT,IM THERE AS SOON AS I GET TIME AWAY FROM MY PARROT CHICKS:mf_dribble:
CAN'T WAIT


----------



## lizardman75

For those that have missed it or want to watch again 

_10/9/2013: message clipped, reason: DMCA violation_


----------



## adamntitch

i watched this was good can i ask a couple of questions if anyone nos

what numbers of each species are there and being nosy but whats he planning to do with 30+ nile croc babys 

need to change the site to it says they house 21 of the 32 alive crocodile species not crocodilian


----------



## philipniceguy

adamntitch said:


> i watched this was good can i ask a couple of questions if anyone nos
> 
> what numbers of each species are there and being nosy but whats he planning to do with 30+ nile croc babys
> 
> need to change the site to it says they house 21 of the 32 alive crocodile species not crocodilian


not sure which bit you see that in but on the home page is states

"Crocodiles of the World is the UK's first and only crocodile zoo and is home to over 50 crocodiles, *which represent 12 of the 23 existent crocodilian species,* making it the largest collection of crocodiles in the UK."


----------



## adamntitch

philipniceguy said:


> not sure which bit you see that in but on the home page is states
> 
> "Crocodiles of the World is the UK's first and only crocodile zoo and is home to over 50 crocodiles, *which represent 12 of the 23 existent crocodilian species,* making it the largest collection of crocodiles in the UK."


soz i ment the end bit of what you just said


----------



## Demonsnapper

chandelierman said:


> Just checked the website and it says £175 for a private tour for "upto" 5 :gasp:


yep just say it say £170 if it was £100 id pay just for me and my mate to go round for a private tour. 

will be going soon tho got holiday coming up.


----------



## fardilis

hiya
he has put it up:gasp:

still 175 fot 5 ppl is till a bargain, thats £35 each i think

i canot recomend this enough i've been there several times and its amazing espeshally the private tour:2thumb:


----------



## Demonsnapper

fardilis said:


> hiya
> he has put it up:gasp:
> 
> still 175 fot 5 ppl is till a bargain, thats £35 each i think
> 
> i canot recomend this enough i've been there several times and its amazing espeshally the private tour:2thumb:


how long do the tour last for?


----------



## Guest

Demonsnapper said:


> how long do the tour last for?


 
I think they are 90 mins maybe 2 hours


----------



## fardilis

hiya
it lasts 4 a few hours, u get shaun to take round avery tank and tells u about each individuale croc, very good, u also get to handle/feed some of the smaller ones aswell and watch shaun feed the big ones with no one else there witch is better than the public ones where theres a cround of ppl round a tank and u can't see a thing:devil:


----------



## JustJack

I watched it! Bloody awesome!

Might be doing this for my birthday Crocodiles of the World: Crocodile keeper experiences :2thumb:


----------



## Guest

We need to get him on here for a chat


----------



## fardilis

Trootle said:


> I watched it! Bloody awesome!
> 
> Might be doing this for my birthday Crocodiles of the World: Crocodile keeper experiences :2thumb:


do it


----------



## JustJack

fardilis said:


> do it


I might :/...


----------



## fardilis

Trootle said:


> I might :/...


no might, do


----------



## JustJack

I wonder if it is like a group thing, or you do it on your own?!...


----------



## fardilis

Trootle said:


> I wonder if it is like a group thing, or you do it on your own?!...


now that he has a zoo licence he opens to the public every sunday but with public open days it gets crowded and when hes feeding the crocs there is a huge crowed oround the enclosures and its hard to see.

with private tours u can do alot more, u can have upto 5 ppl on a private tour or u could go on your own if u wanted, but its really good trust me


----------



## JustJack

fardilis said:


> now that he has a zoo licence he opens to the public every sunday but with public open days it gets crowded and when hes feeding the crocs there is a huge crowed oround the enclosures and its hard to see.
> 
> with private tours u can do alot more, u can have upto 5 ppl on a private tour or u could go on your own if u wanted, but its really good trust me


Yeh but im not doing the tour.. The croc experiance.. And its on a saturday


----------



## dave71

anylinks to the latest programme?


----------



## fardilis

dave71 said:


> anylinks to the latest programme?


here it is


----------



## mikeyb

eh episode 3 was online i watched it other day ?? was bored in work had nout to do cant watch channel 5 so assumed it would be online just googled episode 3 of croc man and it popped up


----------



## fardilis

mikeyb said:


> eh episode 3 was online i watched it other day ?? was bored in work had nout to do cant watch channel 5 so assumed it would be online just googled episode 3 of croc man and it popped up


on demand 5 theve made a mistake and what is titled episode 1 is episode 2 and what is titled episode 2 is episode 3


----------



## UKbushmonkey

I have been looking at getting a dwarf caiman for years now and after this show it has made me want one so much more!

The licence is the only set back really, other than the cost of the encloser ect. 

I applied to do volunteer work for the zoo and they said I am welcome and will give me a call next week! That will be fab lol


----------



## Fordyl2k

When is episode 4 going to be on the tele ?
cheers,
Ryan


----------



## williamsom

Fordyl2k said:


> When is episode 4 going to be on the tele ?
> cheers,
> Ryan


episode 3 is on tomorrow dont think we gone past thay yet


----------



## fardilis

williamsom said:


> episode 3 is on tomorrow dont think we gone past thay yet


nope we've seen ep3 its ep4 tomo

u might have been confused by 5od the've labeled ep3 as ep2 and ep2 as ep1


----------



## Fordyl2k

Awesome what time is it on ?
cheers,
Ryan


----------



## fardilis

Fordyl2k said:


> Awesome what time is it on ?
> cheers,
> Ryan


8o'clock tomo evening


----------



## The Roach Hut

34 niles is he mental


----------



## fardilis

FireDragon said:


> 34 niles is he mental


how is he mental?


----------



## The Roach Hut

massive amount lol and it was just a figure of speech lol nothing more


----------



## UKbushmonkey

Awesomw show. I can only dream to be, the 2nd crocodile zoo! lol


----------



## gazz

fardilis said:


> how is he mental?


Is a bit, Last week he was told that niles are hard to home, Now he has 34 what i beleave are all blood related, So if he dose ship any around the UK are they any use to him are future breeding stock. He also got them before knowing wheather he can open to the puplic. I know he got the go ahead but what if they said no. And he only given his self a cuople of years to find some where that he can biuld a enclosure double the size of what he has them in now.


----------



## fardilis

hiya
just so u know shaun has now recovered from the bite.

the show is about 7 1/2 weeks old and as of the end of augest (now) he is open every sunday to the public:gasp:


----------



## gazz

fardilis said:


> the show is about 7 1/2 weeks old and as of the end of augest (now) he is open every sunday to the public:gasp:


But he didn't know that when he got the niles.


----------



## fardilis

gazz said:


> But he didn't know that when he got the niles.


rhe niles have attracted alot of attenshen to the zoo

they are gorgeos lil crocs tho


----------



## waynestine

just looked on the map its only 1 1/2 hours from me gonna have a word with a couple of mates and do the private tour. do you know if he is all booked up for a while?


----------



## gazz

fardilis said:


> rhe niles have attracted alot of attenshen to the zoo
> 
> they are gorgeos lil crocs tho


I'm not disputing that, I just think 10 would have been wiser.


----------



## philipniceguy

gazz said:


> I'm not disputing that, I just think 10 would have been wiser.


i agree its great he got some looked stunning when i see them but he has to many 10 of them max would of made sence because he is at least going to have to try and find a male to mate with the females as i think all of the ones he has are related in which case he cant keep the males with females. glad hes ok now :no1: cant wait for him to get a bigger place will be even move amazing :2thumb:


----------



## fardilis

philipniceguy said:


> i agree its great he got some looked stunning when i see them but he has to many 10 of them max would of made sence because he is at least going to have to try and find a male to mate with the females as i think all of the ones he has are related in which case he cant keep the males with females. glad hes ok now :no1: cant wait for him to get a bigger place will be even move amazing :2thumb:


hiya
the ones shuan has are unrelated (the breeder did have over 300 adults) and since they have tdsd they have been incubated to a temp where 20% should be male and 80%female that way they should get on better as a comunity and means he should get more babies when there aduts.

besides he is planning to move to a larger premises soon witch will have a large range on enclosures as he hopes to have gharials and saltwaters witch (especially gharials) need huge water areas.


----------



## philipniceguy

fardilis said:


> hiya
> the ones shuan has are unrelated (the breeder did have over 300 adults) and since they have tdsd they have been incubated to a temp where 20% should be male and 80%female that way they should get on better as a comunity and means he should get more babies when there aduts.
> 
> besides he is planning to move to a larger premises soon witch will have a large range on enclosures as he hopes to have gharials and saltwaters witch (especially gharials) need huge water areas.


thats good to hear some are unrelated, and it would be amazing to have some saltys up the road from me :whistling2: cant wait for him to get a bigger place keep us posted


----------



## CommonlyCommon

Just been catching up with the show now, really enjoying it, I did think :gasp: when he said 34 of them arrived though! lol Wish him all the best, they seem like a really nice family! Glad they're doing well :no1:


----------



## fardilis

philipniceguy said:


> thats good to hear some are unrelated, and it would be amazing to have some saltys up the road from me :whistling2: cant wait for him to get a bigger place keep us posted


hiya
yer well i'm sure that if he has room for 34 adult niles he could fit a couple of salties in there:lol2:


----------



## gazz

fardilis said:


> hiya
> the ones shuan has are unrelated (*the breeder did have over 300 adults*)


That's not proof there unrelated, A female can lay around 30 to 75 eggs, It's more likly there from the same clutch.


----------



## 123dragon

gazz said:


> That's not proof there unrelated, A female can lay around 30 to 75 eggs, It's more likly there from the same clutch.


im not sure but i think the breeder only hatches a few eggs from each females clutch each year 
but then to me they all looked the same sort of size which says to me it was oe clutch ?

all he would have to do is crush the eggs if he couldn't separate them


----------



## fardilis

gazz said:


> That's not proof there unrelated, A female can lay around 30 to 75 eggs, It's more likly there from the same clutch.


they incubate the batch seperatly, and also evan if some are related 20%should be male so they can still breed if the related are all female witch they will most likely be.


----------



## Fordyl2k

Really enjoyed watching this again tonight ! Hes done a great job, but i think he has bitten off more than he can chew with all those niles ! I think he didnt want to say know to that guy in france/felt as though he couldnt say know, just my opinion though.
I hope i can get down there to visit him anyways before the year is out 
cheers,
Ryan


----------



## 123dragon

Fordyl2k said:


> Really enjoyed watching this again tonight ! Hes done a great job, but i think he has bitten off more than he can chew with all those niles ! I think he didnt want to say know to that guy in france/felt as though he couldnt say know, just my opinion though.
> I hope i can get down there to visit him anyways before the year is out
> cheers,
> Ryan


i agree, i think it was a big mistake personally, and it was almost like he didnt want to disrespect the french guy be saying no


----------



## Ste123

a great programme but i also got the impression the french guy pushed the niles on to him. He knew within a year the niles would out grow the enclosure and that it's not even open as a zoo yet.

lol i think every time he goes to france he'll come back with something scaley with sharp teeth


----------



## JustJack

Ste123 said:


> a great programme but i also got the impression the french guy pushed the niles on to him. He knew within a year the niles would out grow the enclosure and that it's not even open as a zoo yet.
> 
> lol i think every time he goes to france he'll come back with something scaley with sharp teeth


I still dont get what he will do with 30 odd nile crocs.. :hmm:


----------



## fardilis

Ste123 said:


> a great programme but i also got the impression the french guy pushed the niles on to him. He knew within a year the niles would out grow the enclosure and that it's not even open as a zoo yet.
> 
> lol i think every time he goes to france he'll come back with something scaley with sharp teeth



he is open as a zoo now, remember the program is about 6 weeks old



Trootle said:


> I still dont get what he will do with 30 odd nile crocs.. :hmm:


he's moving to a bigger premises hopefully soon


----------



## mikeyb

nile burgers croc tastes good ive had that in walkabout when my aussie mate came over its like fish and chicken in one :mf_dribble:


----------



## fardilis

mikeyb said:


> nile burgers croc tastes good ive had that in walkabout when my aussie mate came over its like fish and chicken in one :mf_dribble:


hiya
yer apperantly croc tastes like chiken + fish tho i would never eat one.

next door to a reptile shop near me is a butchers that sell weird things like, zebra, osritch, wilderbeast, crocodile, snake etc seems abit odd that u can buy a pet reptile and then see ppl eating them next door:lol2:


----------



## philipniceguy

fardilis said:


> hiya
> yer apperantly croc tastes like chiken + fish tho i would never eat one.
> 
> next door to a reptile shop near me is a butchers that sell weird things like, zebra, osritch, wilderbeast, crocodile, snake etc seems abit odd that u can buy a pet reptile and then see ppl eating them next door:lol2:


i have tried all the above but snake, most i liked but didnt like crocodile it is like fishey chicken n i hate fish lol.


----------



## fardilis

philipniceguy said:


> i have tried all the above but snake, most i liked but didnt like crocodile it is like fishey chicken n i hate fish lol.


hiya
yer i think the've stoped doing snake now:gasp: prob cause its abit weird that they sell live ones next door:lol2:

just found a list of some of there 'exotic' meals
OSTRICH STEAKS
VENISON STEAKS
BISON STEAKS
CROCODILE FILLET STEAKS
ZEBRA STEAKS
WILD BOAR LOIN STEAKS
SPRINGBOK STEAKS
IMPALA FILLET STEAK
Wildebeests STEAKS
Impala BURGERS
OSTRICH BURGERS
KUDU BURGERS
SPRINGBOK BURGERS
KANGAROO STEAKS
OSTRICH ITALIAN & HERB SAUSAGE
KANGAROO SAUSAG
KUDU SAUSAGE
WILD HONEY AND THYME SAUSAGE
IMPALA SAUSAGE
SPRINGBOK STEAKS
EDWINE AND ROSEMARY SAUSAGE
CARIBEAN CHICKEN SAUSAGE
WILD BOAR AND APPLR SAUSAGE
WILD BOAR AND STILTON SAUSAGE

does anyone actully eat these?


----------



## philipniceguy

fardilis said:


> hiya
> yer i think the've stoped doing snake now:gasp: prob cause its abit weird that they sell live ones next door:lol2:
> 
> just found a list of some of there 'exotic' meals
> OSTRICH STEAKS
> VENISON STEAKS
> BISON STEAKS
> CROCODILE FILLET STEAKS
> ZEBRA STEAKS
> WILD BOAR LOIN STEAKS
> SPRINGBOK STEAKS
> IMPALA FILLET STEAK
> Wildebeests STEAKS
> Impala BURGERS
> OSTRICH BURGERS
> KUDU BURGERS
> SPRINGBOK BURGERS
> KANGAROO STEAKS
> OSTRICH ITALIAN & HERB SAUSAGE
> KANGAROO SAUSAG
> KUDU SAUSAGE
> WILD HONEY AND THYME SAUSAGE
> IMPALA SAUSAGE
> SPRINGBOK STEAKS
> EDWINE AND ROSEMARY SAUSAGE
> CARIBEAN CHICKEN SAUSAGE
> WILD BOAR AND APPLR SAUSAGE
> WILD BOAR AND STILTON SAUSAGE
> 
> does anyone actully eat these?


yer me:2thumb::2thumb: well most of them ostrich and kangaroo steaks are the best meat you can get :no1:


----------



## fardilis

philipniceguy said:


> yer me:2thumb::2thumb: well most of them ostrich and kangaroo steaks are the best meat you can get :no1:


:gasp:


----------



## Dz75

Yeh, I have eaten a fw of them, Ostrich meat is really nice, I have eaten their eggs as well they're really nice. Kangaroo is a also very nice as is Bison.. There is a Crododile farm not far from me that has quite alot of Crocs and various other things like Ostrich, Emu ect..


----------



## dannylatics

Really enjoyed the show, hes doing a great jobReally want to go and look at the crocs as I want a few myself. 

Keep up the good work mate


----------



## fardilis

dannylatics said:


> Really enjoyed the show, hes doing a great jobReally want to go and look at the crocs as I want a few myself.
> 
> Keep up the good work mate



good to know u had a great time there:2thumb:


----------



## gazz

fardilis said:


> hiya
> yer i think the've stoped doing snake now:gasp: prob cause its abit weird that they sell live ones next door:lol2:
> 
> just found a list of some of there 'exotic' meals
> OSTRICH STEAKS
> VENISON STEAKS
> BISON STEAKS
> CROCODILE FILLET STEAKS
> ZEBRA STEAKS
> WILD BOAR LOIN STEAKS
> SPRINGBOK STEAKS
> IMPALA FILLET STEAK
> Wildebeests STEAKS
> Impala BURGERS
> OSTRICH BURGERS
> KUDU BURGERS
> SPRINGBOK BURGERS
> KANGAROO STEAKS
> OSTRICH ITALIAN & HERB SAUSAGE
> KANGAROO SAUSAG
> KUDU SAUSAGE
> WILD HONEY AND THYME SAUSAGE
> IMPALA SAUSAGE
> SPRINGBOK STEAKS
> EDWINE AND ROSEMARY SAUSAGE
> CARIBEAN CHICKEN SAUSAGE
> WILD BOAR AND APPLR SAUSAGE
> WILD BOAR AND STILTON SAUSAGE
> 
> does anyone actully eat these?


Had a fair amount of them, Not had croc or snake.

Click link.
http://www.keziefoods.co.uk/products/exotic-meats


----------



## Tehanu

The French guy didn't twist his arm and make him take them. He made it clear from the start, all or none.

I think Shaun would probably admit it himself, the idea of having them was too tempting and he was prepared to pay for it later in sorting out homes for a whole bunch of nile crocs!


----------



## Proud_Mummy

*David my partner was thinking about going there to have a look round,*


----------



## fardilis

Proud_Mummy said:


> *David my partner was thinking about going there to have a look round,*



if your thinking about going then go, its amazing:no1:


----------



## Fordyl2k

Anybody know how many episodes there is going to be all in ?


----------



## fardilis

Fordyl2k said:


> Anybody know how many episodes there is going to be all in ?


hiya
the series has finished now, there were 4 episodes:2thumb:


----------



## krusty064

gav.b1984 said:


> HE'S PUT IT UP TO £175 AND WHY NOT!!WELL WORTH IT,IM THERE AS SOON AS I GET TIME AWAY FROM MY PARROT CHICKS:mf_dribble:
> CAN'T WAIT


Sorryfor of topic but what parrot secies are you raising at the moment (breeder myself)


----------



## gav.b1984

*african greys*

i breed african greys!!


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman

Id love to go and have a look...from what ive seen on TV theres an accident just waiting to happen !!....must remember to take the camcorder..:lol2:


----------



## spencerwells

:jump: got my son booked on the october crocodile keepers experience for his 18th birthday prezzie!! :2thumb:


----------



## mikeyb

gav.b1984 said:


> i breed african greys!!


id rather be bitten by a croc than a bloody parrot any day of the week mothers ones an animal tried to take my fingers off enough times its an amazon though so to be expected lol


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman

mikeyb said:


> id rather be bitten by a croc than a bloody parrot any day of the week mothers ones an animal tried to take my fingers off enough times its an amazon though so to be expected lol


I'd prefer the parrot, then i might loose a finger, but not my whole hand ;-)


----------



## fardilis

The_Real_Moreliaman said:


> I'd prefer the parrot, then i might loose a finger, but not my whole hand ;-)


hiya
surely it depends on the croc, i'd rather be bitten by a baby dwarf caimen (under 1ft inc tail) witch could give u a nip than a huge parot attacking me!!!

then agian i'd rather be bitten by a parrot than a 6 meter long saltwater with a jaw nearly 1 metre long :lol2:


----------



## KJ Exotics

i am lost, was there only three esp  I wanted more.


----------



## fardilis

KJ Exotics said:


> i am lost, was there only three esp  I wanted more.


hiya
there where 4 i belive


----------



## craigzsarz

*Dwa price *

£210 FOR 3 ANIMALS WHERE I LIVE PER YEAR I AM RINGING UP FOR MY APPLICATION FORM.
:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## fardilis

craigzsarz said:


> £210 FOR 3 ANIMALS WHERE I LIVE PER YEAR I AM RINGING UP FOR MY APPLICATION FORM.
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:



what 4?


----------



## craigzsarz

*.*



fardilis said:


> what 4?


 
dwa license


----------



## benlambert

Hi guys I watched and loved the series, but missed the last episode, does any one know where I can watch it on repeat/ internet? I am also going 2 visit soon, carnt wait 2 organise my visit down there. Love his work, and think shawn is a big insperation.


----------



## fardilis

craigzsarz said:


> dwa license


i ment what animal its for, croc, cobra etc



benlambert said:


> Hi guys I watched and loved the series, but missed the last episode, does any one know where I can watch it on repeat/ internet? I am also going 2 visit soon, carnt wait 2 organise my visit down there. Love his work, and think shawn is a big insperation.


here it is

it ses ep 3 but is ep 4


----------



## natopecker

KJ Exotics said:


> i am lost, was there only three esp  I wanted more.


There were 3 new episodes, the forth, or the first this time was the episode that was first shown on Discovery earlier in the year which documented him getting the building.


----------



## fardilis

good to know that everone enjoyed the series

they need more episodes!!!


----------

